# Acoustic Revolutions 3: The ultimate acoustic guitar rhythm instrument! Now AVAILABLE



## Andrew Aversa (Jun 6, 2018)

Impact Soundworks is pleased to announce the release of *ACOUSTIC REVOLUTIONS 3*, our most complete and comprehensive acoustic guitar rhythm library ever! This third entry in our popular acoustic guitar phrase/loop series has *more than 10x the content *of the first two volumes combined, and features an all-new Kontakt instrument making it super easy to write & perform entire acoustic guitar tracks.

With over 14,000 samples (!!), AR3 spans 48 unique rhythms recorded in multiple tempos, keys, round robins, and chord types, allowing you to use each rhythm in virtually any context imaginable. For the first time in the Acoustic Revolutions series, you can seamlessly switch between chords and rhythms with realistic fret noise transitions, plus custom phrase endings like single strums, falls, chokes, etc.

Simply put, our goal with Acoustic Revolutions 3 was to let you write an *entire acoustic guitar backing track* quickly, easily, and with just a single instance of the instrument... OR, thanks to the exhaustive range of recordings, add guitar rhythms to fit any existing track!

*CONTENT OVERVIEW*
* Includes 48 unique rhythms, notated right on the UI (open, muted, choke, held)
* 4/4, 6/8, and 3/4 time signatures
* Two unique recordings for every rhythm (A/B) which can be double-tracked from Kontakt
* Every rhythm recorded in two tempos (80 and 120bpm) for minimal time stretching
* Twelve chord types (maj, min, 7, M7, m7, dim, aug, sus2, sus4, m6, M6, fifth+oct)
* Recorded in 6 unique keys, again for minimal pitch-shifting
* Endings: rhythmic chokes, short falls, long falls, strums, staccato, mute down, mute up, body knock, body slap, fret noise
* All recordings provided as WAV also!

*ENGINE FEATURES
*






* *Three chord trigger modes*: intelligent (simply play the chord), manual (one keyswitch octave for key, another for chord type), and auto (adapts to scale degree)
* *Two rhythm trigger types*: full (every rhythm auto-assigned), compact (load any rhythm on any key)
* Rhythm notation included right on the UI
* A/B or double-tracking (with stereo spread) built in
* Locks to host BPM for intelligent transitions between chords or rhythms
* Built-in FX rack with analog-modeled compressor, EQ, delay, convolution reverb + more

*TUTORIAL VIDEO*


*
DEMO PLAYLIST
*

*
PRICING / AVAILABILITY

Acoustic Revolutions 3* is available now for *$99*! Owners of AR1/2 will get a $20 crossgrade discount in their Account Area.

This library requires the *FULL* version of Kontakt 5.5 or higher (not Kontakt Player), although the WAV loops can be used with no sampler at all.


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Jun 6, 2018)

Wow that sounds great


----------



## Fleer (Jun 6, 2018)

Highly promising


----------



## Rap-sody (Jun 6, 2018)

Already have AR1. Can't wait to see the crossgrade discount.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jun 7, 2018)

When I said "very soon", I wasn't kidding... *Acoustic Revolutions 3* is available now!


----------



## woodsdenis (Jun 7, 2018)

Nice Andrew, a little typo in the description for AR3, it says _Ethereal and evocative vocal phrases performed by award-winning soloist Jillian Aversa!
_
https://impactsoundworks.com/products/


----------



## Red Room Audio (Jun 7, 2018)

woodsdenis said:


> Nice Andrew, a little typo in the description for AR3, it says _Ethereal and evocative vocal phrases performed by award-winning soloist Jillian Aversa!
> _
> https://impactsoundworks.com/products/


Good catch, fixed!


----------



## Rap-sody (Jun 7, 2018)

zircon_st said:


> When I said "very soon", I wasn't kidding... *Acoustic Revolutions 3* is available now!


And the crossgrade rebate in my account too!


----------



## playz123 (Jun 9, 2018)

While listening to the demos, I noticed how well the guitar seems to stand out in the mixes, and was wondering if additional EQ was required to achieve that. I'm also especially fond of the first 3 demos, but didn't stop there, even though Brad's demo definitely took me to my Happy Place. 

Well done on the walkthrough, Andrew, and yes, this version is certainly far more comprehensive than previous ones. The age old questionm arises: do I really need another guitar library? But I've decided there's more than enough in this release to warrant a purchase.

Finally great use of Jillian's voice in The End demo, Andrew, and nicely mixed as well.


----------



## Mishabou (Jun 9, 2018)

Is there a way to alter the timing of the strumming? I rigid quantize of the rhythms makes it very midi-ish sounding, it would be great to be able to inject some ''imperfect'' human feel


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 10, 2018)

Nope. The rhythms aren't 100% to the grid anyways, IIRC.


----------



## Henning (Jun 10, 2018)

playz123 said:


> While listening to the demos, I noticed how well the guitar seems to stand out in the mixes, and was wondering if additional EQ was required to achieve that.


 I can only speak for myself here but for my demo I did not need any big EQ adjustments on that guitar. It is really a well done and rounded out recording and I do not envy the poor guy who had to play and record 60 plus different rhythms in all kinds of different chords and still keep the sound consistent. I tried various things with this lib and it does react well to equing should you require a different sound for your track.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jun 10, 2018)

For my own demo, in the video you'll see I applied just a bit of EQ and compression from within the instrument itself. Otherwise the sound is fairly bright and balanced by default!


----------



## playz123 (Jun 10, 2018)

Thank you Henning and Andrew. One question though, since I am not familiar with the nuances of your effect rack, it appears at 3:30 in Andrew’s video that all the efffects are on. At least that’s what the indicator lights seem to suggest. I also noticed dreamy reverb was set, but what else is set and what isn’t is hard to tell due to the appearance that all effects are engaged. Perhaps it will be clearer once I see the effects rack for myself. In any case, good to know not a lot of EQ is necessary, even if some can be be applied for other reasons.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 10, 2018)

Nope, in the video, only Compressor and Reverb were enabled (those switches are brighter than others which are darker, that means they're turned off)


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jun 10, 2018)

Oops, I forgot I didn't use the EQ there... :D 

In any case, while the rhythms are not editable in AR3 I do want to mention that we recorded an enormous library of single strums at the time we recorded _this_ library. Same guitar, same performer, same mics. Our plan is to create a complimentary library that lets you create your own rhythms from scratch (including single notes). It will never be quite as 100% realistic as a pre-recorded phrase, but the tradeoff is you get more flexibility over the rhythms. Once THAT is released, it will be a crossgrade from AR3 since they will go well together.


----------



## playz123 (Jun 10, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> Nope, in the video, only Compressor and Reverb were enabled (those switches are brighter than others which are darker, that means they're turned off)


My tired old eyes must be failing me. When I zoom in on the screen I can now see that.  So much for viewing things anymore on an iPad.


----------



## guydoingmusic (Jun 12, 2018)

playz123 said:


> While listening to the demos, I noticed how well the guitar seems to stand out in the mixes, and was wondering if additional EQ was required to achieve that. I'm also especially fond of the first 3 demos, but didn't stop there, even though Brad's demo definitely took me to my Happy Place.



Hey Frank - in my demo - I used a dbx160 to compress lightly and then rolled off a bit of low end and added a slight boost with a shelf on the high end with the stock Cubase eq. They were fine just as they were, but I wanted a little extra from them since there was so much top end on the track already. However - they are great straight out of the box. Very inspirational and easy to use.


----------



## playz123 (Jun 12, 2018)

guydoingmusic said:


> Hey Frank - in my demo - I used a dbx160 to compress lightly and then rolled off a bit of low end and added a slight boost with a shelf on the high end with the stock Cubase eq. They were fine just as they were, but I wanted a little extra from them since there was so much top end on the track already. However - they are great straight out of the box. Very inspirational and easy to use.



Cheers, Brad! You are most kind to share that information and I may indeed make use of it if/when required. Another great demo too, and thanks once again for taking me back to my "happy place"!  Your work always seems to inspire me.


----------



## alanb (Oct 23, 2018)

zircon_st said:


> Oops, I forgot I didn't use the EQ there... :D
> 
> In any case, while the rhythms are not editable in AR3 I do want to mention that we recorded an enormous library of single strums at the time we recorded _this_ library. Same guitar, same performer, same mics. Our plan is to create a complimentary library that lets you create your own rhythms from scratch (including single notes). It will never be quite as 100% realistic as a pre-recorded phrase, but the tradeoff is you get more flexibility over the rhythms. Once THAT is released, it will be a crossgrade from AR3 since they will go well together.



*^ ^ ^ THIS is what I want . . . . . . . . . *


----------

